# [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

*[Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

so nach einem Monat pause wird die Wahl nun fortgesetzt!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

na endlich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

*[X] Piratenpartei*
Ich bin gegen den Überwachungsstaat, gegen Patente auf Software und Lebwesen und für frei zugängliche Kulturgüter.
Hier ist das Parteiprogramm, es entspricht genau meiner Meinung.

Das Forum hier erlaubt 30 Antwortmöglichkeiten, da wäre genug Platz für weitere Parteien.

Leider wird es die Piratenpartei wohl nicht auf die Bundestags-Wahlzettel schaffen, zu wenig Unterschriften:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte ja meine Unterschrift abgegeben, aber leider geht das erst ab 18.

Wenigstens sieht es bei der Europawahl besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Das Programm ist 9 Seiten dünn und beschränkt sich auf 1,2 Themen. Was ist mit Innen-, Außen- oder Umweltpolitik. Soll das wirklich eine Partei sein oder eher eine Interessengruppe?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Programm ist 9 Seiten dünn und beschränkt sich auf 1,2 Themen. Was ist mit Innen-, Außen- oder Umweltpolitik. Soll das wirklich eine Partei sein oder eher eine Interessengruppe?


Die Piratenpartei ist halt eine Kleinpartei. Wenn die einmal die 5%-Hürde knacken sollten, können sie sich im Bundestag für ihre Kernthemen stark machen. Wenn die Partei wächst, kommen natürlich mehr Themen dazu.

Guck mal ins EU-Wahlprogramm 2009, da steht auch einiges z.B. über Umwelt-, Militär- und Bildungspolitik oder innere Sicherheit.

Was ich schon lange fordere:





			
				Piratenpartei schrieb:
			
		

> Laptop für jeden Schüler (z. B. Netbooks)


Der schwere Schulranzen ist schlecht für den Rücken. Gedruckte Schulbücher sind imho totaler Mist! Die Piratenpartei spricht mir hier aus dem Herzen.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

die Diskusion mit der Aufnahme weiterer Parteien hatten wir schon..es wird von meiner Seite aus keine geben..Die Wahl soll sich auf die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien beschränken...um möglichst ein klares Bild der Hauptakteure zu zeichnen..


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

SPÖ. Die machen echt eine gute Arbeit, seit der Wahl ... 

Ne, ist mir schon klar, dass es hier um Deutschland geht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



> gehe nicht wählen, Nichtwähler, kein Interesse an Demokratie


Ja du bist mir auch einer: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "Nichtwähler" und "gehe nicht wählen" ?

Ach und ich boykottiere das dieses mal und wähle nix 

Viel Spaß euch allen...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

da es hier ja auch um Statistik geht, ist es egal ob du nicht wählen gehst, dich enthältst oder kein Interesse an Demokratie hast..kommt statistisch auf's selbe hinaus: keine abgegebene Stimme und eine miese Wahlbeteiligung..


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Für mich bedeutet Demokratie auber auch, dass ich SOnderinteressen von Bestrebungen, die Parteistatus haben akzeptiere/toleriere und diese dann als Threadersteller auch zur Wahl stellen würde...
Es hängt vom Demokratieverständnis ab und du weißt, dass es sehr viele Definitionen gibt...?

Für mich gilt immer noch die Verfassung, daher bin ich Demokrat. Und als Verfassungshüter sage ich, alle Parteien sind gleich, auch wenn ich nicht alle Bestrebungen verstehen kann...

Aber sowas muss man argumentativ lösen und nicht damit, dass man die Partei, die eigentlich auf dem Wahlzettel steht, hier nicht wählen kann...

Stichwort: NPD... Aber das hatten wir ja schonmal.


----------



## Nuklon (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> *[X] Piratenpartei*
> 
> Ich hätte ja meine Unterschrift abgegeben, aber leider geht das erst ab 18.


Aber du kannst sie sammeln gehen.
Oder den den jungen Piraten beitreten.
Die Stimmen für die Europawahl schmelzen täglich. 
Die Bundestagswahl wird auch noch geschafft, keine Sorge.
@topic: Was ich wähle, dürfte damit klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> so nach einem Monat pause wird die Wahl nun fortgesetzt!



Aber wo ist die versprochene Übersicht über die Veränderungen der letzten Monate? 




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das Forum hier erlaubt 30 Antwortmöglichkeiten, da wäre genug Platz für weitere Parteien.



Die muss aber erstmal jedmand wählen.
Wir haben hier auch 2-3 Leute, die gerne die NPD zur Auswahl hätten, aber irgendwo muss ja auch die Übersicht bleiben - bei dutzenden von Parteien bundesweit, von denen kaum eine auch nur die geringste Bedeutung hat, wäre es Unsinn, alle aufzunehmen. Deswegen haben wir vorerst nur die aktuellen Bundestagsfraktionen + "sonstige".
Wenn sich hier auf einmal n ganzer Haufen Leute meldet, die "sonstiges" wählen mussten, weil ihre Partei fehlt, könnte man drüber reden, die mit auszunehmen - bislang haben es aber nichtmal alle "sonstigen" zusammen geschafft, die schlechteste namentlich genannte Partei zu schlagen.


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

lol... du merkst selber, dass im Moment "Sonstige" die meisten Stimmen haben? NUr so zur Info...


----------



## Nuklon (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Heute ist der Erste. Gib den Leuten doch mal Zeit abzustimmen. Grade die altgedienten Parteien brauchen öfters ein bisschen länger.^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Mich wundert es, dass die CDU 16,67% hat. PC *Games* Hardware Extreme ist doch, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Gamer-Forum. Die CDU will Spiele verbieten. Gamer sein und CDU wählen, wie passt das zusammen?




Nuklon schrieb:


> Aber du kannst sie sammeln gehen.


Danke für den Tipp!



> Oder den den jungen Piraten beitreten.


Ich kann auch gleich der richtigen Piratenpartei beitreten, das ist schon ab 16 möglich, also kann ich das mit meinen 17 Jahren.

Ich habe mir schon vor ein paar Wochen Parteiprogramm, Bundessatzung und Landessatzung RLP durchgelesen, bald trete ich der Partei bei. Am besten stecke ich das Formular noch heute in den Briefkasten.




> @topic: Was ich wähle, dürfte damit klar sein.


Gut so! Du bist mir sehr sympatisch.


MfG,
Jever-Pilsener


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass die CDU 16,67% hat. PC *Games* Hardware Extreme ist doch, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Gamer-Forum. Die CDU will Spiele verbieten. Gamer sein und CDU wählen, wie passt das zusammen?





theLamer schrieb:


> lol... du merkst selber, dass im Moment "Sonstige" die meisten Stimmen haben? NUr so zur Info...



"Im Moment" ist der Erste von 31 Tagen des schönen Monats März noch nicht mal rum.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle alle *potentiellen Wähler "sonstiger" Parteien daran erinnern, Unterstützerunterschriften abzugeben*. Wenn die gewünschte Partei nicht auf dem Wahlzettel steht, könnt ihr auch nicht wählen.

*An alle Nichtwähler*: Geht lieber hin und *macht eure Stimme ungültig*. Das ist echter Protest und nicht nur Wahlmüdigkeit oder gar Faulheit. Zudem werden die Parteien für jedes Prozent der Stimmen entlohnt - ungültige Stimmen kosten denen Geld. Und: Wer nicht wählt, drückt nur Gleichgültigkeit aus. Statistisch kommt das dem glich, als ob man Stimmsplitting mit exakt dem Wahlergebnis gemacht hat. Und mit dem sind die wenigsten zufrieden. Aber zumindest die Nichtwähler müssten es sein, denn (nur) sie haben genau das so gewählt.

PS: Meine Lieblingspartei unter denen im Bundestag wird voraussichtlich nur als Koalition mit einer anderen - für mich untragbaren - Partei an die Macht kommen. Oder halt gar nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall werde ich ins Wahllokal gehen. Was ich da ankreuze, ist aber noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich wollte an dieser Stelle alle *potentiellen Wähler "sonstiger" Parteien daran erinnern, Unterstützerunterschriften abzugeben*. Wenn die gewünschte Partei nicht auf dem Wahlzettel steht, könnt ihr auch nicht wählen.
> 
> *An alle Nichtwähler*: Geht lieber hin und *macht eure Stimme ungültig*. Das ist echter Protest und nicht nur Wahlmüdigkeit oder gar Faulheit. Zudem werden die Parteien für jedes Prozent der Stimmen entlohnt - ungültige Stimmen kosten denen Geld. Und: Wer nicht wählt, drückt nur Gleichgültigkeit aus. Statistisch kommt das dem glich, als ob man Stimmsplitting mit exakt dem Wahlergebnis gemacht hat. Und mit dem sind die wenigsten zufrieden. Aber zumindest die Nichtwähler müssten es sein, denn (nur) sie haben genau das so gewählt.
> 
> PS: Meine Lieblingspartei unter denen im Bundestag wird voraussichtlich nur als Koalition mit einer anderen - für mich untragbaren - Partei an die Macht kommen. Oder halt gar nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall werde ich ins Wahllokal gehen. Was ich da ankreuze, ist aber noch nicht entschieden.



*zustimm*


----------



## Bleipriester (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die Wahlen sind eine Farce.
Jede Partei hat im Grunde das gleiche Programm:

Auflösung der Nationalstaaten, Abschaffung des Sozialen Netzes.
Vernichtung der Aufzeichnungen unserer Vergangenheit, Vernichtung aller Kulturen zur Erschaffung einer einzigen global gleichen Kultur und Sprache...

Nun, es wird geschen, daher ist es egal welche Farbe eine Partei hat...


----------



## Nuklon (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Wenn jede Partei das gleiche Programm hat, dann muss es ja richtig sein. 7 Mrd. Bürger sollen einer Lüge hinterherlaufen?

Warum gründest du dann nicht mit Gleichgesinnten eine eigene Partei und setzt dich für deine Ziel ein?

Und vielleicht haben wir wenn wir alle die selbe Kultur und Sprache haben,weniger Kriege. Demenstprechend finde ich es auch nicht schlimm das die EU zu einem Staat wird(Die Schweinereien des EU-Vertragswerkes mal weggenommen). Was ist daran schlecht?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Wahlen sind eine Farce.
> Jede Partei hat im Grunde das gleiche Programm:
> 
> Auflösung der Nationalstaaten, Abschaffung des Sozialen Netzes.
> ...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Teilnehmer: *34*. Sie haben bereits an dieser Umfrage teilgenommen

die Wahlbeteiligung hier zeigt wie Politikverdossen und Demokratiefaul alle sind..


----------



## Nuklon (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Nö, nur schauen einfach nicht genug leute in dieses Unterforum.
Mach Werbung in der Signatur und es wird sich einigermaßen beleben.


----------



## DOTL (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *An alle Nichtwähler*: Geht lieber hin und *macht eure Stimme ungültig*. Das ist echter Protest und nicht nur Wahlmüdigkeit oder gar Faulheit. Zudem werden die Parteien für jedes Prozent der Stimmen entlohnt - ungültige Stimmen kosten denen Geld. Und: Wer nicht wählt, drückt nur Gleichgültigkeit aus. Statistisch kommt das dem glich, als ob man Stimmsplitting mit exakt dem Wahlergebnis gemacht hat. Und mit dem sind die wenigsten zufrieden. Aber zumindest die Nichtwähler müssten es sein, denn (nur) sie haben genau das so gewählt. [...]


 
Ist es aber nicht so, dass der Effekt eines Nichtwählers und eines Wählers, der seinen Stimmzettel als ungültig erklärt gleich ist?

Die Sitzverteilung (Bundestag) der Parteien erfolgt anhand der Gesamtzahl aller gültigen Stimmen jener Parteien, welche die 5% Hürde geschafft haben. Wiederum erhalten die Parteien pro gültiger Stimme einen Fixbetrag von max. 70 Cent, (bei kleineren Parteien 0,85 Euro) so fern sie mindestens 0,5% der Zweitstimmen erhalten haben. Das traf 2005 auf 8 Parteien zu. Dabei werden Kommunalwahlen zum Stadtrat, Gemeinderat, Kreistag, Bezirksvertretung usw. von dieser Regelung ausgeschlossen.
Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, so sollte dies bei der SPD 2005 ca. 11,2 Mio Euro ausgemacht haben. Bei der Union (CDU+CSU) waren es ungefähr genauso viel.
Ob die Parteien durch diesen Zuschuss wirklich rosige Einnahmen haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die komplette Parteienfinanzierung in Deutschland auf 133 Mio Euro festgelegt ist. Somit macht der geldwertende Anteil der Stimmenzulagen keinen so großen Anteil aus.

Insofern erkenne ich absolut keinen unterschiedlichen Effekt zwischen einem Nichtwähler und einem Wähler mit ungültiger Stimme. Relativ hingegen ist der Nichtwähler leichter zu erfassen, als jemand, der die Stimme ungültig gemacht hat, zumal die ungültige Stimme auch per Hand ausgezählt werden muss. Somit könnte man als Fazit sagen, dass dies den ehrenamtlichen Helfern nur mehr Arbeit bereiten würde.


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



> *(1)Politikverdossen und
> (2)Demokratiefaul*


Vielleicht ja auch Parteiverdrossen, nicht repräsentiert, nicht ernst genommen, als Mittel zum Zweck für die Parteien, ....

Politikverdrossenheit würde ich nicht unbedingt draus schließen...

Zweiteres könnte man nur behaupten, wenn es Anlass gebe, sich zu erheben, gibts aber im Moment nicht... Wenn es das gibt, haben wir ja immer noch den Artikel 20 GG, Absatz ka, glaube der letzte


----------



## Nuklon (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DOTL schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht so, dass der Effekt eines Nichtwählers und eines Wählers, der seinen Stimmzettel als ungültig erklärt gleich ist?


Ich glaub es geht da eher um den Effekt des:  Ich würde wählen, jedoch sagt mir keine Partei zu/ Ich suche nach anderen politischen Konzepten. 
Sind die meisten jedoch erst einmal an der Wahlurne, wählen sie auch meistens jemanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DOTL schrieb:


> Insofern erkenne ich absolut keinen unterschiedlichen Effekt zwischen einem Nichtwähler und einem Wähler mit ungültiger Stimme. Relativ hingegen ist der Nichtwähler leichter zu erfassen, als jemand, der die Stimme ungültig gemacht hat, zumal die ungültige Stimme auch per Hand ausgezählt werden muss. Somit könnte man als Fazit sagen, dass dies den ehrenamtlichen Helfern nur mehr Arbeit bereiten würde.



Afaik wird die Zahl der Wahlbeteiligung nach abgegebenen Stimmen bewertet, d.h. die ungültigen Wähler tauchen in Statistiken wieder auf und dadurch können Leute, denen das aktuelle Parteienspektrum nicht gefällt, klar von Leuten getrennt werden, denen einfach egal ist, was in der Welt passiert.

Neue Parteien mit neuen Konzepten schießen dadurch aber auch nicht aus dem Boden und da auf diese Art niemand erfährt, was die Protestler denn eigentlich wollen, müssten es schon richtig viele werden, ehe eine der etablierten Parteien versucht, sie gezielt anzusprechen.


----------



## MomentInTime (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ich werd' sowohl bei der Europawahl als auch bei der Bundestagswahl
die Piratenpartei wählen. Und es wird sich *gut* anfühlen...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ich werd' sowohl bei der Europawahl als auch bei der Bundestagswahl
> die Piratenpartei wählen. Und es wird sich *gut* anfühlen...



Sie wird doch gar nicht antreten können, oder!?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Sie wird doch gar nicht antreten können, oder!?


So sieht es wohl leider aus. Theoretisch könnten sie noch genug Unterschriften kriegen, aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MomentInTime (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Sie wird doch gar nicht antreten können, oder!?



Ach was, klar. Wenn man jetzt auf die Balkenverhältnisse schaut, sieht's nicht gut aus, aber das war bis jetzt vor jeder Wahl so:
Je weniger Zeit übrig bleibt, desto mehr Unterstützerunterschriften fahren sie pro Tag ein, und mit 'nem erleichternden Zeitpölsterchen vor der Deadline haben sie dann ihre Unterstützerunterschriften komplett für die Wahlzulassung.
Hinzu kommt, dass sie mit jeder Wahl bekannter werden und sie auf jeden Fall alle Hürden genommen haben, um bei der Europawahl antreten zu können. Also kommt der Piratenpartei die Europawahl für die Ausgangssituation vor der Bundestagswahl zugute.
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass sich um die 1000 Mitglieder die Teilnahme ihrer Partei an der Bundestagswahl entgehen lassen ?! Das innerparteiliche Engargement der Mitglieder würde steigen, falls es wirklich kritisch um die Teilnahme stehen würde...


----------



## Nuklon (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Außerdem wurde die Webseite auf Beglaubigungen umgestellt. Sammelt selber und schickt sie ein, wenn ihr die Partei unterstützen wollt. Am Besten noch vorher bei der Stadt oder Kommune beglaubigen lassen.
Aber 4000 Unterschriften für Europa sind ein Klacks, wenn man 1000 im eigenen Bundesland für die Landtagswahl sammeln muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] SPD 

Politik geht mir am *Piep* vorbei, allerdings wähle ich keine Rechten oder Spielverderber (CDU). Da bleibt für mich nur noch die SPD übrig. 

Gruß


----------



## seiLaut (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] Sonstige Parteien und soeben meine Unterstützungsunterschrift für die Piraten abgegeben.
Ödit: @Nuklon: Die Piratenpartei schreibt: "Für jeden einzelnen Landesverband bis zu 2.000" 
Fragen und Antworten
Ödit die 2.: Verdammt, da steht "bis zu". 
Bei der Europawahl steht min.


----------



## Nuklon (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Für die Europawahl muss jede nicht vertretene Partei 4000 stimmen sammeln, dabei übernimmt das die Bundespartei in den Ländern wo es kein Landesverband gibt. Sonst ist der Landesverband fürs sammeln zuständig. (zumindest bei der PP
Für die Bundestagswahl brauchen man pro Bundesland 2000 unterschriften um auf die Liste zu kommen oder 0,1 Prozent er Bevölkerung, je nachdem was niedriger ist.
Für die Landtagswahl speziell jetzt in Sachsen sind es 1000 die von jeder Partei gefordert werden(Steht in der Bekanntmachung der Wahlleiterin).
Damit sind hoffentlich einige Fragen geklärt.


----------



## seiLaut (18. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Ups, ok. Hab dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] die linke


----------



## iceman650 (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[x] Piraten...


----------



## schub97 (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

grün,grün,grün


----------



## Nuklon (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

bzw. Da hat es jemand noch geschafft zu Europawahl:
Europawahl 2009/Unterschriftensammlung ? Piratenwiki

kann natürlich immer noch was schiefgehen, sollte aber reichen.


----------



## seiLaut (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Nuklon schrieb:


> bzw. Da hat es jemand noch geschafft zu Europawahl:
> Europawahl 2009/Unterschriftensammlung ? Piratenwiki


Der Counter auf der HP steht immer noch bei 80%.


----------



## Lassreden (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

ich wähle nicht! weil die mir kein Konzept nennen oder mal was richtig machen!!!
ist ja nur noch durch komprimisse durchgeweichtes Brot was die da machen!


----------



## MomentInTime (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



seiLaut schrieb:


> Der Counter auf der HP steht immer noch bei 80%.



Wenn du im Wiki vorbei schaust, wirst du sehen, dass sie
heute die 4000 beglaubigten Unterschriften voll bekommen haben.
Wie ich's gesagt habe: Alles im Lot auf dem Boot 8) ...


----------



## seiLaut (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Wenn du im Wiki vorbei schaust, wirst du sehen, dass sie
> heute die 4000 beglaubigten Unterschriften voll bekommen haben.


Du unterstellst mir, dass ich nicht den Link von Nuklon angeklickt habe. Auch wenns dich wundert, aber das habe ich und ja, ich hab die ~4600 gelesen.

Doch ändert es nichts daran, dass es eine Differenz gibt.


----------



## Nuklon (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Kurz Tee trinken und bis Montag warten, es sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## moe (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

[X] ich gehe sicher nicht wählen. niemand wird mich dazu bewegen können. ich hasse diese verlogenen, korrupten, aufgeblasenen arschlöcher, die sich politiker schimpfen. keine partei legt ein anständiges konzept mit konkreten zielen vor. deren verworrenes gelaber versteht kein normaler bundesbürger.
und am ende machen sie doch alle das, was sie wollen, nicht wofür man sie gewählt hat.


----------



## Nuklon (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Hast du auch nur jemals mit einem Politiker persönlich gesprochen?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Wahl März 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...2009-monatliche-community-bundestagswahl.html

diesen Thread bitte schließen..


----------

